# Looking for elegant strap watch



## decraew (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi

As the title says, it, I'm looking for an elegant watch strap in the style as used for the Oris John Coltrane watch:

It's a fine textured black leather strap (with sueded back but that's not as important) as can be admired here:

http://wornandwound.com/review/oris-john-coltrane-limited-edition-review/

I'm in favour of buying off handmade straps, but those I've seen so far are a more natural, brutal style which lack the finesse I'm looking for here.

Thanks!

Decraew


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks a little similar to a Hirsch Diamond Calf.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hirsch-Diamond-Calf-Calf-Leather-Scratch-Resistant-Watch-Strap-/201243593370?var=&hash=item2edb0d8a9a:m:mvEI9bQNjrzItkzHvZq_wRQ










I know what you mean about the handmade straps but you could try our own @Miterant (Pav Straps). I've had a few lovely straps from him and some are very similar in finish to the above.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

These are 100% Elephant :thumbsup:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

e l e g a n t !!!!


----------

